# Celtics waive Curtis Borchardt



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

"The Boston Celtics announced today that the club has waived center Curtis Borchardt. The training camp roster now stands at 15. Borchardt appeared in seven preseason games for the Celtics, averaging 1.0 points and 1.3 rebounds in 4.9 minutes per game."

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I remember when people that he was going to be a solid pro.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

:clap:


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

WHAT!!!! WHY!!!!?!?!?!















only kidding....everyone expected this


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

BostonBasketball said:


> WHAT!!!! WHY!!!!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also expected you were kidding,


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dude's made of glass. A scrub.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

he breaks his ankles just getting off of the bench.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I put a nice yellow "caution" sign to make it sound like big news.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I put a nice yellow "caution" sign to make it sound like big news.


 You should have put a Knicks symbol, because they'll probably pick him up. :laugh:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

THANK YOU JESUS.

I really didnt like him.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Can I get an AMEN!!! 

:biggrin:

Joy in the land of the green today
After batting it to and fro, 
Word came from on high, 
We can deal with veal, 
But Borscht has got to go….


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

he didnt really have a chance to play so get off borchardt's back...

and the staff probably knew all along that he was going to get cut so im not surprised...

hope he will do well with another team in the future...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think if it wasn't for injuries he might have been "ok" but he was injured his entire rookie year and then half the next season if not more. It's really kind of sad for the kid, Doc sounded like he liked him. There are teams desperate for big man help like Toronto, maybe the kid will get a shot with one of them. We had no room for him with Perk, Al, Blount, Raef, and Scab


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

HKF said:


> Dude's made of glass. A scrub.



From what I saw of him in the preseason, I thought he was good enough for a 3rd string center. He's still young, so I think he still deserves a chance from some team. He might turn out to be a decent backup.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

pokpok said:


> he didnt really have a chance to play so get off borchardt's back...
> 
> and the staff probably knew all along that he was going to get cut so im not surprised...
> 
> hope he will do well with another team in the future...


I was just having some fun. It's not a personal thing. 

I just can't help but be happy when the Celtics lose one of their PROJECT players.

Best of luck to him


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

El scrubbo. I was relieved when Memphis didn't trade for him in the rumored Bonzi Wells deal.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> I put a nice yellow "caution" sign to make it sound like big news.


Haha I thought it was! But I guess he is a stif. Oh well, maybe he could be used on a team to..... Never mind he is a waste.


----------



## GREEN FLASH (Oct 23, 2005)

BostonBasketball said:


> WHAT!!!! WHY!!!!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> only kidding....everyone expected this


I did too lol...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> ​





> Celtics cut ties with Borchardt*
> * *
> By Shira Springer, Globe Staff | October 28, 2005*​
> The Celtics cut center Curtis Borchardt yesterday, trimming the roster to the 15-player maximum in preparation for the regular season. The way the roster stands today is the way it should remain for the opener Wednesday, barring any unexpected trades.
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Attila said:


> From what I saw of him in the preseason, I thought he was good enough for a 3rd string center. He's still young, so I think he still deserves a chance from some team. He might turn out to be a decent backup.


I'm sure he can play if he could ever get on the court and not be in street clothes. If you can't even get on the court, because you're made of glass, you're a scrub.


----------

